# ارجو المساعدة في تركيب ic لجوال ايفون 4



## الوسم_2 (22 أغسطس 2011)

اخواني السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
عندي جهاز ايفون 4 ، اثنا شحني له احترق الايسي حق البور في المذر بورد 
المشكلة اني رحت لاكثر من فني الكل اعتذر عن تركيب الايسي لانهم يقولون أن الايسي يحتاج للحام خاص ليس موجود لديهم .
واثنا بحثي في الانتر نت وجدت مقطع لاستبدال نفس الايسي الذي عندي وهذا هو المقطع .​ 
مقطع لتركيب اي سي للايفون 4 ​ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJPKuLy7XQQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player​ 
كما ترون في المقطع الفني استخدم ادات الهوت اير لنزع ال اي سي ووضع عليه مادة كالمعجون وهذه هي المادة كما في الصورة .​ 





​ 
هنا عندي بعض التسائلات​ 
* ما فائدة هذه المادة وهل هي الغرا المستخدم في لحام ال اي سي ام لا؟؟ ، واذا لم تكن هي المادة المستخدمة في لحام الايسي فماذا يستخدم في لحامه ؟
* وضع الفتي لصق حول المنطقة التي يعمل عليها لونه اصفر ما الفائدة من هذا اللصق ، وهل هو لصق عادي أم خاص ذو ميزة معينه ؟
* وضع الفني المذر بورد تحت المجهر واستخدم الكاويه فماذا كان يفعل وهل الكاويه المستخدمة كهربائيه ام لا ؟
* اخيراً هل عملية استبدال الايسي صعبه وتحتاج الى خبرة كبيرة أم انه اي فني يستطيع أن يقوم بها؟​ 
اعذروني اخوتي على بعض الاسئلة قد تبدو غريبه لكني شخص عادي ليس لدي خبره في مجال الالكترونيات .​ 
في النهايه اشكر جميع من سخر وقته وجهده في مساعدتي انا وغيري من خلال هذا المنتدى .​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 أغسطس 2011)

الوسم_2 قال:


> اخواني السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> عندي جهاز ايفون 4 ، اثنا شحني له احترق الايسي حق البور في المذر بورد
> المشكلة اني رحت لاكثر من فني الكل اعتذر عن تركيب الايسي لانهم يقولون أن الايسي يحتاج للحام خاص ليس موجود لديهم .
> واثنا بحثي في الانتر نت وجدت مقطع لاستبدال نفس الايسي الذي عندي وهذا هو المقطع .
> ...



هذا مساعد لحام Flux لمنع الأكسدة و جودة توصيل الحرارة للأطراف المطلوب التعامل معها
اللحام فقط بالقصدير
ما تسميه غرا هو لاصق لتثبيت المكونات أثناء التجميع الآلى وليس اليدوى 


> * وضع الفتي لصق حول المنطقة التي يعمل عليها لونه اصفر ما الفائدة من هذا اللصق ، وهل هو لصق عادي أم خاص ذو ميزة معينه ؟


عازل حرارى لحملية المكونات و نستخدم شريط به طبقة ألومنيوم كالمستخدم مع الأطعمة إلا أنه مقاوم للحرارة


> * وضع الفني المذر بورد تحت المجهر واستخدم الكاويه فماذا كان يفعل وهل الكاويه المستخدمة كهربائيه ام لا ؟


ليس مجهر هو كشاف ضوء قوى لتمييز الاطراف التى عليها قصر أو أى عيوب بالبوردة
الكاوية بها سلك وهى جزء من جهاز الهوت اير سيستم


> * اخيراً هل عملية استبدال الايسي صعبه وتحتاج الى خبرة كبيرة أم انه اي فني يستطيع أن يقوم بها؟





> اعذروني اخوتي على بعض الاسئلة قد تبدو غريبه لكني شخص عادي ليس لدي خبره في مجال الالكترونيات .​
> في النهايه اشكر جميع من سخر وقته وجهده في مساعدتي انا وغيري من خلال هذا المنتدى .​



طبعا لأن الحرارة العالية تتلف البوردة و القليلة لا تفك اللحام والهواء الشديد يطير المكونات من أماكنها
المسألة تحتاج خبرة و مران ولا يصح أن تبدأ فى جهاز غالى - يمكنك شراء بوردة أو لو لديك كارت فاكس قديم للتمرين


----------



## الوسم_2 (23 أغسطس 2011)

اخي الكريم ماجد 
اسأل الله الكريم في هذا الشهر الكريم أن يطيل في عمرك ويمدك بالصحة والعافيه ويعينك على طاعته وأن يبارك لك في مالك وابنائك ويجمعنا بك في جنته مع الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم ، اللهم امين .​


----------



## seen209 (23 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
انصحك ترسله للوكيل الخاص بالجوال لان عندهم مركز صيانه لكن اذا اقتصر الامر على صيانته اعتقد التجربة جميله جدا في استبدال مثل هذه القطع الدقيقة وعلى قكرة هاذ الاسي موجود في اجهزة الايبود 4 قيقا القديمه والجديدة مع مراعاة استئصال القطعه من جهاز الايبود دون تلفها وتركيبها في جهازك


----------



## Nexus (24 أغسطس 2011)

اخي الكريم

اذا كنت قد ذهبت إلى اكثر من فني تصليح ولم يستطيع استبدال القطعة
فإن صاحب المقطع على اليوتيوب عربي 
لاحظ انه عندما قام بتشغيل الايفون ظهرت الساعه + اليوم * الاربعاء باللغه العربيه
وهذا شيء يطمن بخير ان شاء الله وفخر كبير ان تجد شخص عربي يقوم بهذه العملية

ولاحظ انه بنفس الفيديو الشخص نفسه كاتب عنوان الايميل اذا اردت مراسلته
وانصحك بمراسلته وسؤاله عن العملية بالتفصيل او الاتفاق معه قد يكون في البلد نفسه الذي انته منه

ورجاء اخير: اخبارنا بما حدث معك ولجعل الموضوع محل بحث لأي شخص يحتاج إلى هذه المعلومه

احب التعديل على المشاركة والتأكيد بإن هذا الشخص من مملكة البحرين - كما يبين في الايفون بعد تشغليه ظهر شعار شركة باتلكو للاتصالات في البحرين


----------

